# Vik jokes



## narad (May 31, 2017)

There's a FS sticky thread warning not to make Vik jokes or face banning. Kind of...out of date and just taking up priority sticky space, no?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2017)

While the content itself is out of date, the spirit isn't. That said, it's not my sticky so if another Mod wants to nuke it it's all fine by me.


----------

